# MTD ignition wiring



## Girlzonrideons (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello,

I have a MTD mower with the model number of 13CD768N670,
The deck is 40", and is a rear shute. The motor is Briggs & Stratton.

My issue is turning the mower from a key start to a push button start. I have been searching the internet for a wiring diagram,
but so far unsuccessful. On occasion I come across a diagram that looks really similar but as soon as I go to my mower
and hook it up the way it says, nothing happens. I have done bench testing of the solenoid, and switches and all seem to
be working fine. I have also tested for continuity on the diode and any wires that need it, all tests come up as working. I have
also checked the wires for any damage or wear and they come up fine, I have also contact cleaned all the plugs on the safety
switches to gain proper contact. The battery has enough charge in it to start it. I also have an image of the wiring diagram that I have drawn up of how it is is connected.









Can anyone shed some light on my issue??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you run a hot wire from the battery to the push button pole and another wire from the other push button pole to the starter solenoid and turn the ignition key to run position, the engine should start, BUT!!!! you won't have any safety features.

Why do you want to bypass the ignition switch ??.


----------



## Girlzonrideons (Jan 31, 2020)

FredM said:


> If you run a hot wire from the battery to the push button pole and another wire from the other push button pole to the starter solenoid and turn the ignition key to run position, the engine should start, BUT!!!! you won't have any safety features.
> 
> Why do you want to bypass the ignition switch ??.


The key switch is not operating properly, so hence why i need the push button start function. So how would i do that without the key.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Why don't you replace the ignition switch, they are not that expensive to buy, try ebay for a 7 pin switch.

To do what you want to do with a push button start and toggle switches goes against the safety setup on your mower, this can be done, but in the interests of safety where children might be about, I wont go there.

It would seem you are handy seeing you have done a rough wiring schematic drawing, so why not remove the ign. switch and dismantle this and clean the contacts inside, just be careful of the small springs and possibly balls inside that are part of the contact system if you should decide to have a go.


----------

